# Unusual Development



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Deseret Ranch, FL....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/development-plans-for-mormon-cattle-ranch-stirs-controversy-NAA-associated-press/


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Progress....

Even the Mormons chase the dollar...


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

The Deseret is a top producer down in the sunshine state. I have been by that ranch many times over the years. There are some huge cow/calf operations down there. The ranch I hauled for was running over 20000 head of momma cows.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sad deal.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

No telling what will happen between now and 2080. Farming may be in more of a demand than houses by then.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Someone is making some big bucks on the deal.


----------

